# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  الكلام على حديث ( اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنِي بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ وبفضلك عمن سواك )

## احمد ابو انس

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه 

أما بعد :

**قال الترمذي في جامعه 3563 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ حَسَّانَ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ سَيَّارٍ، عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، أَنَّ مُكَاتَبًا جَاءَهُ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي قَدْ عَجَزْتُ عَنْ مُكَاتَبَتِي فَأَعِنِّي، قَالَ: أَلَا أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ عَلَّمَنِيهِنَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَوْ كَانَ عَلَيْكَ مِثْلُ جَبَلِ صِيرٍ دَيْنًا أَدَّاهُ اللَّهُ عَنْكَ، قَالَ: " قُلْ: اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنِي بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ، وَأَغْنِنِي بِفَضْلِكَ عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ ": هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ غَرِيبٌ*

*إسناده ضعيف لضعف عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق: وهو أبو شيبة الواسطي الأنصاري، وقول احد الرواة في هذا الحديث في نسبه "القرشي" وهم، فإن عبد الرحمن بنْ إسحاق القرشي لا يروي عن سيار أبي الحكم ولا يروي عنه كذلك أبو معاوية محمد بن خازم الضرير ، وقد نبه على هذا المعلقون على المسند* 
*وقد طعن أبو حاتم في سماع أبي وائل من علي* 

*قال ابن أبي حاتم في المراسيل :" 320 _سمعت أبي يقول أبو وائل قد أدرك عليا غير أن حبيب بن أبي ثابت روى عن أبي وائل عن أبي الهياج عن علي رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعثه لا تدع قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته"*
*فأشار إلى أن روايته عنه بواسطة تدل على الانقطاع بينهما ، لذا أورد ابنه هذه الكلمة في المراسيل

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
عبدالله الخليفي*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*266 - " اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك، و أغنني بفضلك عمن سواك " .*
*أخرجه الترمذي ( 4 / 276 ) و الحاكم ( 1 / 538 ) و أحمد ( 1 / 153 ) عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق القرشي عن سيار أبي الحكم عن أبي وائل قال :" أتى عليا رجل فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين إني عجزت عن مكاتبتي فأعني ، فقال علي رضي الله عنه : ألا أعلمك كلمات علمنيهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان عليك مثل جبل صير دنانير لأداه الله عنك ؟ قلت : بلى ، قال : قل " فذكره .*
*و قال الترمذي : " حديث حسن غريب " .*
*و قال الحاكم : " صحيح الإسناد " . و وافقه الذهبي .*
*قلت : و الصواب أنه حسن الإسناد ، كما قال الترمذي ، فإن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هذا و هو عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن الحارث بن كنانة العامري القرشي مولاهم مختلف فيه ، و قد وثقه ابن معين و البخاري .*
*و قال أحمد : " صالح الحديث " .*
*و قال أبو حاتم : " يكتب حديثه ، و لا يحتج به ، و هو قريب من ابن إسحاق صاحب المغازي ، و هو حسن الحديث ، و ليس بثبت ، و هو أصلح من الواسطي " .*
*و قال النسائي و ابن خزيمة : " ليس به بأس " .*
*و قال ابن عدي : " في حديثه بعض ما ينكر و لا يتابع عليه ، و هو صالح الحديث كما قال أحمد " .*
*و قال الدارقطني : " ضعيف " .*
*و قال العجلي : " يكتب حديثه ، و ليس بالقوي " .*
*و لخص ذلك الحافظ بقوله في " التقريب " " صدوق " .*
*و قد أخرج له مسلم في " الشواهد " .*
*و قد وقع اسمه في الترمذي " عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق " غير منسوب إلى قريش فظن شارحه المبارك فوري رحمه الله أنه الواسطي الذي سبقت الإشارة إليه فقال: "هو الواسطي الكوفي المكنى بأبي شيبة " .*
*قلت : و هو عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق بن سعد بن الحارث أبو شيبة الواسطي الأنصاري و يقال : الكوفي ابن أخت النعمان بن سعد ، فهذا ضعيف اتفاقا و ليس هو راوي هذا الحديث ، فإنه أنصاري كما رأيت ، و الأول قرشي ، و الذي أوقع المبارك فوري في*
*ذلك الوهم أمور . أولا : أنه لم ينسب قرشيا كما سبق .*
*ثانيا : أنهما من طبقة واحدة .*
*ثالثا : أنه رأى في ترجمته من " التهذيب " أنه روى عن سيار أبي الحكم و عنه أبو معاوية ، و هو كذلك في هذا الحديث . و لم ير مثل ذلك في ترجمة الأول .*
*و لكنه لو رجع إلى ترجمتها في " الجرح و التعديل " لوجد عكس ذلك تماما في سيار فإنه ذكره في شيوخ الأول ، لا في شيوخ هذا . فلو رأى ذلك لم يجزم بأنه الثاني بل لتوقف ، حتى إذا ما وقف على الزيادة التي وقفنا عليها في سنده و هي ( القرشي ) إذن لجزم بما جزمنا نحن به و هو أنه العامري الحسن الحديث .*
*سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة وشيء من فقهها وفوائدها...*
*للألباني/المجلد الأول:حديث رقم(266).*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t80433/

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...=168338&page=2

----------


## بو عبدالرحمن

شكرا

----------


## نواف بن علي الشمري

مع ضعف إسناد الحديث إلا أنه يمشى ويعمل به لأنه في باب الدعاء

حتى الأخ الخليفي يقول بهذا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

> مع ضعف إسناد الحديث إلا أنه يمشى ويعمل به لأنه في باب الدعاء
> 
> حتى الأخ الخليفي يقول بهذا


بارك الله فيك .

----------

